# Watanabe grind question



## timebard (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey folks--hopefully a simple question here.

I'm considering picking up a Watanabe 180 gyuto and haven't been able to find clear info on what the grind is like compared to other Watanabe lines.

I have used a Toyama 240, which I understand is close enough to identical to the Wat Pro 210 and up gyutos. I really liked the high convex grind and sold it cuz I'm an idiot.

I also used a Wat Pro 180 nakiri. It was fine but had a very different grind, more of a mid height wide bevel. Despite all the love they get here I didn't like it nearly as much.

So my question: is the 180 gyuto more like the nakiri, or the 210 and larger gyutos?

TIA!


----------



## tostadas (Apr 3, 2022)

I have one on order from Shin. I'll keep you posted when it arrives. fyi, I ordered with polished finish, so it will be without KU, if that makes any difference.


----------



## timebard (Apr 3, 2022)

tostadas said:


> I have one on order from Shin. I'll keep you posted when it arrives. fyi, I ordered with polished finish, so it will be without KU, if that makes any difference.



Awesome, looking forward to details. How much does he charge extra for polished vs KU?


----------



## tostadas (Apr 3, 2022)

timebard said:


> Awesome, looking forward to details. How much does he charge extra for polished vs KU?


Difference was like $40-50, but I can't say for sure if they're the same knife. Just gotta wait and see


----------



## hmh (Apr 4, 2022)

timebard said:


> So my question: is the 180 gyuto more like the nakiri, or the 210 and larger gyutos?



I have the 150 petty and the 240 gyuto (both the more recent stainless clad version). The 150 is a mini version of the 240 (grind seems quite similar). I also have the 180 nakiri and the grind is very different (much thinner throughout the blade). It feels laserish to me, but maybe that's because it's my only nakiri. I would expect the grind on the 180 gyuto to be closer to the gyuto/petty than the nakiri.



tostadas said:


> I have one on order from Shin. I'll keep you posted when it arrives. fyi, I ordered with polished finish, so it will be without KU, if that makes any difference.



Do you have info on the height? This is what has been holding me back for a while.


----------



## hmh (Apr 4, 2022)

timebard said:


> Hey folks--hopefully a simple question here.
> 
> I'm considering picking up a Watanabe 180 gyuto and haven't been able to find clear info on what the grind is like compared to other Watanabe lines.
> 
> ...



I read your post a bit too quickly. The 150 petty, 240 gyuto, and 180 nakiri I have are all Toyamas from JNS. The Toyama kasumi gyuto and petty are probably very similar to the Wat Pros, but I read often that the grind on the Wat Pro180 kurouchi nakiri is different from the grind on the Toyama kasumi nakiri. Grind on the toyama nakiri is a thin convex.


----------



## tostadas (Apr 4, 2022)

hmh said:


> I have the 150 petty and the 240 gyuto (both the more recent stainless clad version). The 150 is a mini version of the 240 (grind seems quite similar). I also have the 180 nakiri and the grind is very different (much thinner throughout the blade). It feels laserish to me, but maybe that's because it's my only nakiri. I would expect the grind on the 180 gyuto to be closer to the gyuto/petty than the nakiri.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have info on the height? This is what has been holding me back for a while.


He said 180x47. I asked for 50 but he didn't have that


----------



## tostadas (Apr 6, 2022)

I just got mine in today, 180mm with migaki finish. It came with the burnt chestnut/plastic handle similar to the Wat nakiri. Actually feels usable for a plastic ferrule. The grind behind the edge for first 10mm is similar to my 240. Left side rather flat to shinogi, right side convex. Higher up the grind, it's overall thinner than my 240, but that's also relative because the spine dimension is also thinner at the midpoint.


----------



## hmh (Apr 7, 2022)

how's the tip? it's a bit bulky on the toyama 240. otherwise, it would be the perfect knife.


----------



## hmh (Apr 7, 2022)

would be really interested in seeing pics of the choil and spine if you have time.


----------



## tostadas (Apr 7, 2022)

hmh said:


> would be really interested in seeing pics of the choil and spine if you have time.


Don't have pics of those at the moment. Spine measurements are 4.0/3.5/1.5/1.0mm (handle/heel/midpoint/1cm from tip). Edge grind is very similar to my 240 SS which is about as thin convex as I like before it starts feeling delicate. Tip is also durable and not as fine as you might find on other sanjo knives like Yoshikane or Wakui.


----------



## tostadas (Apr 8, 2022)

Choil shot of my recent 180 gyuto for you guys


----------



## g-unit (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m thinking about ordering a polished 180 from Shinichi as well. Did you end up liking the migaki finish? Are you still ok with the plastic ferrule, or is it worthwhile to upgrade?


----------

